# Gauging interest for Central Alabama Herf



## DParsons (Mar 12, 2007)

I watch these herf boards a good bit and never see Alabama in the herf section. I am willing to host such an event if I can gauge the participation. If anyone has any suggestions on location lets here them. I can host a bbq, family event or what not. I have a canoe and three kayaks if ya'll want to do it on the water somewhere. Just PM me with any suggestions or anything.

Daniel


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Several shops that come to mind as possibilities. The Humidor Room, on Hwy 280 (at the base of Double Oak Mountain) is a good shop, and if Joe is still helping to run it, would be very herf friendly. Several good places to eat close by, also. 

As to a water get-together, I can see me losing a nice cigar as my kayak rolls over on me for the fourth time!!! I would be up for a weekend day, depending on when it might be. There is a 50/50 chance I will be around for any given weekend. But, if it is a weekend I'm home, then I will bring a few sticks to add to the mix. If it is the right weekend, i might even be able to coax Ninja from his hide-a-hole on campus in T-town.


----------



## DParsons (Mar 12, 2007)

I mentioned the canoe and kayak stuff mostly more for family. I have never been to the humi room on 280. What is it near (not too familier with 280)


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

DParsons said:


> canoe and kayak stuff


ROADTRIP!!!!! How far is Alabama from Arkansas? I can only drive backroads of course.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm game.........

Weekend day sounds good here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> ROADTRIP!!!!! How far is Alabama from Arkansas? I can only drive backroads of course.


You are certified!!!!:r:r

But, hey, even if it means driving backwards, we would love to have you here!

Nice float trip down the Cahaba, real smooth, slow water, no eddies or keepers. Only classed rapid is probably the low water dam during high water. Otherwise, it is a carry around! Heck, you could probably make that trip in a C-2 standing up!


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

I would really like to be a part of this, any rough ideas of dates you are looking at?


----------



## DParsons (Mar 12, 2007)

Dates depend on if ya'll want an outdoor BBQ or if ya'll want to do it indoors at a b&m. I am game for any weekend day coming up.


----------



## DParsons (Mar 12, 2007)

By the way, I have never floated the Cahaba. I have floated the Sipsey (which is awsome and beautiful) I have kayaked at the beach, Valley Creek over near my neck of the woods but never the Cahaba. We need to get together sometime and do that.

Daniel


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

:ss I'm game, LMK when!


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Any more interest in this?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

hooperjetcar said:


> Any more interest in this?


Still waiting on dates, etc...........:ss


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

I will be around this weekend, but probably not next weekend. Don't know about the following several weekends.

I'm still good to come to a herf, LMK.


----------

